# What is your Goal as a Photographer?



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm curious to know from pros, amateurs, enthusiasts, hobbyists alike, what is it exactly you want to accomplish when you take photos.

I have 2 goals.

1. To sell photos on my website at a reasonable price. http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70421

I understand my limitations and talents and know enough that I wont be selling my photos at a premium. other then selling, give others an opportunity to sell on my site and for people around the world to browse images.  

2. to look back a long time from now and see what time was like "back then"


----------



## markc (Jan 28, 2007)

Mysteryscribe started a thread along a similar vein: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70340


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 28, 2007)

markc said:


> Mysteryscribe started a thread along a similar vein


i'm not so much interested in philosophy.   I am interested in knowing someones goals of taking pictures.  2 different things


----------



## markc (Jan 28, 2007)

Fair enough. They coincide for me, so you can use my answer there for here.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 28, 2007)

markc said:


> Fair enough. They coincide for me, so you can use my answer there for here.



well do you take pictures for a hobby?  do you want to sell work work?  who is your audience?    

I appreciate what you are trying to convey _in_ your photos but what are your goals after they are taken?  maybe the answer is "nothing"  ok cool.  just trying to strike up some conversation about goals.


----------



## markc (Jan 28, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> I appreciate what you are trying to convey _in_ your photos but what are your goals after they are taken?



I guess it does take some explaining. At this point, I'm not really worried about "after". A few years ago I had started down the road of making money off my photography, but because of my medical situation, right now I'm just happy if I can take the kind of photos I want to. It's really difficult for me. Sure, it would be great to get more "success", but that pales to being able to shoot the way I want to and developing my ideas and style.

But I do see the distinction you were going after now. If I had other issues taken care of, I'd be marketing to the fine art market (which isn't that great of a market). I'd probably also being doing some portraits and weddings just to make some extra cash, but photography probably wouldn't be my main source of income. I've won several ribbons, been published in the paper, have a [ame=http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1932461019/qid=1060529009/sr=1-10/ref=sr_1_10/102-2333270-9540144?v=glance&s=books]book cover[/ame], had a [ame=http://www.markcarpenter.com/gallery/MC-LittleWorlds]solo show[/ame], and have sold framed images for a couple hundred dollars each to collectors, so I've hit a lot of my previous goals. I'd be entering more shows and such, probably try to get into a magazine, and getting my work out there, but it would still me mostly about doing the work.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 28, 2007)

markc said:


> I guess it does take some explaining. At this point, I'm not really worried about "after". A few years ago I had started down the road of making money off my photography, but because of my medical situation, right now I'm just happy if I can take the kind of photos I want to. It's really difficult for me. Sure, it would be great to get more "success", but that pales to being able to shoot the way I want to and developing my ideas and style.
> 
> But I do see the distinction you were going after now. If I had other issues taken care of, I'd be marketing to the fine art market (which isn't that great of a market). I'd probably also being doing some portraits and weddings just to make some extra cash, but photography probably wouldn't be my main source of income. I've won several ribbons, been published in the paper, have a book cover, had a solo show, and have sold framed images for a couple hundred dollars each to collectors, so I've hit a lot of my previous goals. I'd be entering more shows and such, and getting my work out there, but it would still me mostly about doing the work.


cool exactly what I was looking for.  see for me, I do not have "goal" of winning awards or being published anywhere.  

I just want some people to see one of my pictures and hang it on their wall because they enjoy looking at it.  I certainly wont charge hundreds of dollars.  

 or simply just look and say "thats a cool pic"  


I like to see peoples different prospective when it comes to photography.  I feel like I stepped on some peoples toes around here because my type of photography isnt the "norm".  and my goals are certainly different then the average "professional" photographer.  anyway thanks for your post and I hope everything works out for the best regarding your health.


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

It was once a money making enterprise.  Now it is just recreation and relaxation.  No goals.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 29, 2007)

fmw said:


> It was once a money making enterprise.  Now it is just recreation and relaxation.  No goals.


wrong.  your goal is to relax.  thats one kick ass goal that I support 100%


----------



## craig (Jan 30, 2007)

My three goals are. 1 to never crop my photos in post processing. 2 Sign on with Magnum. 3 get a spread in Vanity Fair magazine.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 30, 2007)

craig said:


> My three goals are. 1 to never crop my photos in post processing. 2 Sign on with Magnum. 3 get a spread in Vanity Fair magazine.


well good luck to ya craig.  I hope to see your spread one day.


----------



## ball (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to learn to capture on film things that catch my eye and strike me as interesting.  If other people eventually like some of them too, that's a bonus.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice pictures I took to put on my walls at home and office.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 30, 2007)

Four main goals:

(1) Be able to document important/special events for myself.
(2) Produce "artsy" shots I can put around my abode.
(3) Provide an deeply discounted service to friends for important occasions.
(4) Eventually be able to make a little money on the side.

I'd say I can do (1), starting to do (2), don't have quite enough equipment for (3), and so (4) isn't realistic yet.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 31, 2007)

My goal is to make a print which is significantly better than one of the prints already hanging on a wall in my house.


----------



## his4ever (Jan 31, 2007)

My goals
1) Get better
2) After getting better put them on my greeting cards so I will not have to always rubberstamp and then sell them online and at the farmers market
4) have fun and relax


----------



## benstewart (Jan 31, 2007)

1) Have fun.
2) Get a job of as a photojournalist, or "MoJo" mobile journalist eventually.
3) Communicate what I see.


----------



## craig (Feb 1, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> My goal is to make a print which is significantly better than one of the prints already hanging on a wall in my house.



Yes!!!!!! This is (arguably) what our work is all about! Throw away film vs digi. Throw away labels such as "artsy" and "snapshot". Just do your best to make great photographs. We must always progress. Each shot needs to be better then the last.


----------



## Karikalan (Feb 1, 2007)

My Goals are 
             1. Relax /  Enjoy nature.
             2. Capture memorable moments in a best possible way !  

after all....! It is cool to handle a camera !


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 4, 2007)

1.too improve
2.Too make a living
3.work for magazine


----------



## cjm (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Just having fun.
2. Doing it as a hobby and only as one.

I really have no interest in ever doing photography professionally. I am probably more then capable of doing it but I've turned hobbies into business before and it ruined it to the point of me quiting, something I dont want to do with photography. Yet I even have the support of a former NAIT photography teacher who says I have what it takes, I still don't want to do it.

So my goal is just to stick to what I have right now.


----------



## ladyphotog (Feb 4, 2007)

fmw said:


> It was once a money making enterprise.  Now it is just recreation and relaxation.  No goals.



Couldn't have said it better myself. My photography is for me now.


----------



## MrMatthieu (Feb 4, 2007)

For me taking picture is something very selfish and emotionnal, my goals are:

1/ To improve my defficient photographic technical skills.
2/ Always find that the previous shots were not so good 
2/ Take emotionnal shots
3/ Enjoy the feelings that create taking shot and meeting people

No question of money for me, I could even say that I will be sad to see somebody coming to me and say  you have a "10$ picture"... I don't care.

Mat


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 7, 2007)

fmw, ladyphotog: Do you find that since in the past this was work, and now it is a hobby, you can appreciate it more than someone who just has it as a hobby without the background of having had to do it professionally?

I found that to be the case with a couple things in my life.  I did them for fun, then I started to make a job of it, and when it went back to being a hobby again, it became so much better; better even than it was originally.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 8, 2007)

My goals are to:

1) Take photos that, aren't necessarily amazing Magazine prints, but get enough into it to impress my peers and spread beauty.

2) Document memories, parties, events, progression (car before and after modification) and to keep and share these memories.

3) Help people out, if someone asks me to shoot an event, or art for them, I wouldn't charge, it may not be professional, but a couple could want a picture together that is high quality and I'd do it.

4) To realize how beautiful the world is around me. not just to show it to others but to show myself. I've never had to stop and think so hard to find beauty even in "uninteresting" scenarios than I do now with my camera. It really opens my eyes to see that the world is beautiful, colors, shapes, the way light reflects and casts shadows, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## fightheheathens (Feb 8, 2007)

my goal is to make a point about something.
it doesnt even have to be the point i had in mind.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Feb 8, 2007)

my goals:

1) document my passion 

2) share my passion with anybody who will indulge

3) take great enough photos that color doesn't have to speak, but the subject itself screams beautiful (I love b&w landscapes for that reason)


----------



## pickypics (Feb 9, 2007)

I want to be able to sell my pictures and also have my own Portrait Studio


----------



## craig (Feb 11, 2007)

craig said:


> My three goals are. 1 to never crop my photos in post processing. 2 Sign on with Magnum. 3 get a spread in Vanity Fair magazine.



Uhm.. I would like to say that these are my professional goals, but my one and only goal is too make good photographs. I think that should be our only concern.

Just make good photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabelimom (Feb 11, 2007)

Since I shoot maternity photography, my goal is for every woman to realize how beautiful she looks while pregnant. I want women to realize that this time in their life is miraculous, and deserves to be remembered and honored. 

Professionally, I would like to become the next Annie Leibovitz of maternity photography.


----------



## usayit (Feb 11, 2007)

Simply put... It is part of me...  it balances me... it slows me down to experience life....  

Every picture on my wall reminds me of that fact.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 11, 2007)

My goal is simply to continue to enjoy my hobby


----------



## jemmy (Feb 11, 2007)

My goals are...

#1... to begin building my studio in June this year and hopefully have it up and running by January 2008.

#2... for my name to one day become 'known' in the local world of portrait and wedding photography. (massive goal, but one which i am going to strive to acheive!) 

#3... to continue to be inspired and to continue to learn through books, this forum and my favourite photographers.

#4... to never lose the overwhelming passion i have for photographing people.

I will stop at 4 but could easily go on... I LOVE portrait/wedding photography!!! Great thread.


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 11, 2007)

mine are
1. Get better at portaits
2. work on some sports photography
3. get a job at a newspaper or mabye the college paper next year
4. have fun


----------



## neea (Feb 14, 2007)

I totally agree with what dlsr_noob said about beauty.

*Right now my current goal is to start taking again (i hate these extra long ruts. and winter. but I blame winter for these ruts).
*Learn lots from books, the internet, and everyone here.
*To have a small basement studio to do portraits. I really like what gabelimom said about maternity photography as I want this to be one of my main subjects.
*To be known locally... I know this is easy to achieve and could start as early as this spring but I'd prefer to have better equipment
*Have my own darkroom!!! This is a big one. And again something I could do shortly as I've been offered a ton of equipment for free.


----------



## Claff (Feb 15, 2007)

In roughly this order

I want to have fun
I want to create memories of where I've been and what I've done
I want people to stroke my ego and say "man you take good pics"

Two out of three ain't bad


----------



## Cuervo79 (Feb 15, 2007)

1# make enough money out of it
2# shoot only fashion or glamour sessions
3# be able to have my photos on the cover of a fashion mag
4# be able to have a cover on national Geographic

a even if they are long term goals those are the ones I long for


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 15, 2007)

To Build up Knowledge in such an amazing hobby, and to still love every second of taking, Photoshop'ing, printing and sharing photos, Im still at the beginning, but its a great road of life!!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2007)

1/ have fun.
2/ have a place to channel my income haha =P


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 15, 2007)

I've always directed my attntion to exact sciences. Math, chem, thermodynamics in school. IT analysis at work.

I feel the need for some artistic expression to balance... or complement that. Right now it's photography.

So it may sound corny, but in that regard, photography makes me a more complete person.

Also like Claff, I like when someone says "you are a good photographer" of "you should take the pic, you are the good one". I guess my ego also needs that.

One time I was taking pics on a mountain bike race. I was trying some techniques and also some friends were running.

After the race some guy approached me and said "Hey, do you have any good pic of me? I'd like to buy them"
I found a couple and gave them to him for free.
Maybe some day if in dire need I could get some extra income from it.. a very small one.
I guess it's true that in the land of the blind, the one with one eye is king.
U guess


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 18, 2007)

The idea of a 'goal' is of having a target at which to aim. Whilst I would not argue against anyone having a direction to start out in, I do have problems with a view of life or a creative endeavour where you have already decided where you are going to be at the end _before you even begin_. And this is what you get when you start setting yourself 'goals'!
One may have a goal when building a flat-pack bookshelf from IKEA - you want it to be a bookshelf and not a rabbit hutch - but there may well come a time when the bookshelf is no longer needed and you cannibalise it to make a rabbit hutch for your children's pet.
That was not the original 'goal' but real life never runs according to plan.
And what if you achieve a 'goal' you have set yourself. Do you just tick the box on the list of things to do before you die and move on to the next 'goal'?
I think the question should be more along the lines of 'what would you like to achieve with photography?' or 'what would you like to get out of your photography?'.
At least, those are the questions that people in this thread seem to be answering. Perhaps it is because they realise that 'goals' can only ever be short term things subject to modification. And Photography (and life) is much bigger than that.

Photography is an end in itself. It is a journey of self-exploration; of how we react to the world.
When we can have so much fun traveling, does it matter if we sometimes lose the compass or if we never arrive at a destination?


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 18, 2007)

Right now, my goal is to get back the passion for photography I used to have. I used to be always taking photographs and used to do studio shoots and portraits. I've even done a few weddings. Now people subjects are harder to find and I'm not sure what direction I am going to go in. I live in New York City so you'd think I would have plenty to photograph. I also came here from England 2 years ago and so am living in a new country and again you'd think I'd have plenty of inspiration all around me living in a different culture. Maybe this site can help me recapture the fire I used to have. After that then I'll look at what my next goals will be.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 18, 2007)

My goals would be to keep learning as much as possible and continue to improve. Anyone can take a snap shot but not everyone can take a nice photograph. 

I, for one, would like to turn my photography into a money making venture one day. I have no pie in the sky dreams about it. I realize what it takes to get there realistically. 

I guess another continuous goal is to make people see things differently than they normally would whenever possible.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 18, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> The idea of a 'goal' is of having a target at which to aim. Whilst I would not argue against anyone having a direction to start out in, I do have problems with a view of life or a creative endeavour where you have already decided where you are going to be at the end _before you even begin_. And this is what you get when you start setting yourself 'goals'!
> One may have a goal when building a flat-pack bookshelf from IKEA - you want it to be a bookshelf and not a rabbit hutch - but there may well come a time when the bookshelf is no longer needed and you cannibalise it to make a rabbit hutch for your children's pet.
> That was not the original 'goal' but real life never runs according to plan.
> And what if you achieve a 'goal' you have set yourself. Do you just tick the box on the list of things to do before you die and move on to the next 'goal'?
> ...



over analyze much?


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 18, 2007)

I see nothing wrong in setting goals.  If you have no goals how do you achieve anything?  And when you do reach your goal you simply set a new goal.


----------



## KaraM (Feb 18, 2007)

1) master the nuances of digital vs film photography
2) improve my portrait technique
3) capture the true beauty of each person I photograph


----------



## montresor (Feb 20, 2007)

To create a body of work that presents the world in ways it never imagined; an _oeuvre_ that will be looked at after I'm gone. Tall order!


----------



## davidbeck (Feb 28, 2007)

just for fun!


----------

